# Nice bargain



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Today I came across with a man who had some alderwood lumber he wanted to sell. I went to have a look at it and it was a well sticked stack inside a barn. He said it had been airdried for ten years. It was 3 cubic meters in the stack (if I've done the conversion right it should be 1271 board feet) and he wanted 1500 SEK for it (around $200). Over here good hardwood is not easy to find (birch is the only one commonly available) so this was a great bargain for me. The man also threw in a few boards of willow that he had lying around. Best thing is that I don't have to pick it up right away so instead I can fetch it as I need it.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

it's all a lie... untill we see pictures. :yes:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Too darn cold to take pictures. We have -25C today. (-13F)


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Longknife said:


> Too darn cold to take pictures. We have -25C today. (-13F)


 Does it stay subzero a lot there? How are you doing on the snow front?


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

The builder working on my house at the moment usually lives in germany. He was outside working in -15c! Great to hear you got a good deal!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

burkhome said:


> Does it stay subzero a lot there? How are you doing on the snow front?


We have snow and temperatures below 0 C from october- november to april-may. In midwinter the temperature may fall to -30C and sometimes even lower. The drawback of winter IMO is not the snow and cold but the short days. The picture is taken a few days ago at 1:00 PM and the sun is already setting and it didn't show up before 9:00 AM. A cloudy day there is hardly any daylight at all.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

And I complain about the short days...It gets light about 6:30am and dark at around 4:30pm. We have it pretty good on the temperature front. We get quite a bit of snow but temp rarely goes below 0 degrees F. By the same token, in summer we don't get much weather above 85 degrees F. All in all, I like the weather here.


----------

